# lint roller cleaning



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Last night while cleaning silicone tires on masking tape an idea occurred to me..

A while back my mother in law gave me a set of those washable sticky "rubber" lint rollers to help with the problem of my lovely wife's furball Chihuahua..

It turns out, that after a few rolls down my track, it was dust and lint free like never before, and I was running blazing fast laps without repeatedly cleaning tires. It even picked up black "soot" from the rails, improving electrical contact. 

Try it....
I guarantee you'll love it!

God bless and happy racing &#55357;&#56841;

P.S.
This is not the old fashioned masking tape roller, but that might work too..


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

*that lint roller...*

That seems like a great idea. Will try it!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

roll of masking tape, duck(duct) tape, blue painters masking tape. ..... 
pull some off, fold the end back and stick it back on the roll sticky side out.
when the tape starts looking too dirty, tear it off and roll back a new piece.
the 1/32 guys love lint rollers because it better fits their wheel width.
some guys even put a piece of tape, sticky side out, on their controller for quick cleaning ..... like when there is a track call .....


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the lint rollers. Good for slip ons.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I believe leonus was using the lint roller "on the track itself", if I read correctly...RM


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*track not tires LOL*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I believe leonus was using the lint roller "on the track itself", if I read correctly...RM


well, what do you know ......
he was claening track with the lint roller.
just the thing for a drag strip then.
now, I have to motorize it


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I roll the tires on the sweaty Palm of my controller hand after each race. I race two lap C and B. Works like a charm.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes the track not the tires, although it works on the tires too I found out, and eliminates all those little tape scraps lying around.

I had tried many methods of track cleaning, but always wound up with tiny particles of dust and lint, which would wind up stuck to the tires...

After a good rolling of the track, clean tires will run lap after lap without slipping!

What a joy&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I actually use automotive paint tack rags. Last a long time and reuseable. Place used rag in resealable sandwich bag for many uses until all sides are dirty then discard.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

leonus said:


> Last night while cleaning silicone tires on masking tape an idea occurred to me..
> 
> A while back my mother in law gave me a set of those washable sticky "rubber" lint rollers to help with the problem of my lovely wife's furball Chihuahua..
> 
> It turns out, that after a few rolls down my track, it was dust and lint free like never before, and I was running blazing fast laps without repeatedly cleaning tires. It even picked up black "soot" from the rails, improving electrical contact..


There are many track cleaning methods from rags to sprays to tapes, etc. but this is one of the unique ones I seen. I think it is a great idea and thanks for sharing. The good part is that you can just rinse the sticky roller after cleaning the track. You can still use the tape for tires but those lint rollers are pretty cheap nowadays.

Thanks the idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

You are most welcome.

I have learned so much from all the nice folks here, its good to contribute myself a little bit&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

*Better than advertised*

This is a GREAT idea. I have a copper tape track and dust is it's worst enemy. Not only do the cars slide like crazy but, the contact to hard T-jet pickup shoes is horrible. I had to clean the track with alcohol and then with dry paper towels just to get going. Also, every few laps, the tires need cleaning with the old masking tape trick. I tried the wife's adhesive lint roller -- no joy. Got one of those "As-seen-on-TV " washable lint rollers (about 6 bucks). Incredible! One roll around the track (roller covers two lanes) and, PRESTO -- dust is gone and even the oxidation from the copper tape is gone. Cars run fast and hold well immediately; and, you don't need to clean the tires for like, infinity (maybe a little more often -- like the second beer, or so). Thank you, leonus. Best tip since..... silicone tires, maybe?


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

leonus said:


> :thumbsup:


I use a "Shop-Vac", w/ the round brush attachment....
it seems 2 work well, since my track is walled by the room/structure on 3 sides ....
yup, got a double suction cupped "Grabber" to retrieve cars out of easy reach..
(another recommendation, especially if you are handicapped, or bad walking around..)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Where did you get the washable lint roller? went to a few stores and all they had was the sticky tape type.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

41-willys said:


> Where did you get the washable lint roller? went to a few stores and all they had was the sticky tape type.


Just the question I wanted to ask...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Just the question I wanted to ask...


 did some digging and found them on Amazon and places that carry "As seen on TV" merchandise.


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep. Amazon. Probably 6 or 7 choices.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

My mother in law gave it to me some time ago. Not sure where she got it, but glad you guys found a source.

Also very glad that I seem to have come up with something that is contributing to everyone's increased enjoyment&#55357;&#56847;

God bless, happy racing, and have a great week!


----------

